# Intellij Memory Settings



## DrPils (29. Dez 2021)

Unter Help->Change Memory Settings kann ich den verfügbaren Arbeitsspeicher für Intellij einstellen.
Nun ist mir nich ganz klar, ob es sich darum einfach nur fuer den Speicher an sich handlet, oder ob auch der verfuegbare  Speicher fuer Programme die ich innerhalb der IDE ausführe betroffen ist.


----------



## kneitzel (30. Dez 2021)

Das ist der Speicher für die IDE incl der AddOns. Wenn Du ein Programm auaführst, dann wird ein eigenständiger Java Prozess gestartet.


----------

